# Green Tree Frog tadpoles



## DoofinFrog (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all,

Anyway know the story with NSW laws on selling / moving on Green Tree Frogs / Tadpoles????

My frogs decided to mate about a month ago, and lump me with a few hundred tadpoles. Over the past week they have started hopping out of the water and around the cage. It has been kinda fun to watch them grow / morph, but when they all turn into frogs over the next month, I have no idea what I am going to do with them all????

Main reason I am asking, is that I read that in NSW you can't advertise to sell them ??? Is this true, or have I just mis-understood the wildlife forms???

Anyone one got any ideas of advice on how to move on excess supply?


----------



## Magpie (Oct 12, 2006)

You can advertise here or www.herpshop.com or http://www.reptilesdownunder.com/ahc/index.php
or in a few others places or take them to a herp society meeting.


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Melgalea*



DoofinFrog said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyway know the story with NSW laws on selling / moving on Green Tree Frogs / Tadpoles????
> 
> ...



Contact Melgalea on this site. I think is looking for some. If it was in Vic I'd definately get some


----------



## cris (Oct 12, 2006)

get yourself a tree snake


----------



## DoofinFrog (Oct 12, 2006)

actually cris, am thinking my larger frogs would love to have a bit of a feed on the little babies too!!!!
Had to seperate them as soon as the little ones started jumping out 

;0)


----------



## kel (Oct 12, 2006)

where are you located? i have applied for my froggy licence and as soon as its back im looking to buy some


----------



## DoofinFrog (Oct 12, 2006)

I am in Sydney.

Let me know how you go.....still have lots of tadpoles without legs.......if you want the full experience


----------



## azza74 (Oct 20, 2006)

u give them too me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Real Life Wildlife (Oct 20, 2006)

are you going to get rid of the all? I would be keen but I am in Brisbane and would love to take a bundle of your hands! Whats your plans, and do you know exactly what they are?


----------



## DoofinFrog (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, I am up keen to move them on out of my hands. I already have 6 Green Tree Frog adults and 1 Male White Lip Green Tree Frog.
I may keep up to three babies, but really, it would be best if I could on sell them to other people who are keen to look after them (Other than you Snake people who want to fatten them up for feeding) ;0)

Oh, Kirrachaos, they are all Green Tree Frogs, Litoria caerulea. I have had the adults for the last few years


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 20, 2006)

Are any of them little frogs yet? Could you ship at all, im in Brisbane thats all lol. Thanks


----------



## cuddlykylie (Oct 20, 2006)

i'd be keen to but im also in brisbane
kylie


----------



## Nome (Oct 20, 2006)

I have PMed you Frog person


----------



## trader (Oct 20, 2006)

Magpie said:


> You can advertise here or www.herpshop.com



You may want to add a ".au' to that address...;-) http://herpshop.com.au


----------



## meshe1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

You can also put a free add here;
http://frogs.org.au/community/


----------



## Herpetologist69 (Oct 20, 2006)

PM sent... Cheers m8


----------



## will.i.am (Oct 22, 2006)

i am looking for a couple tree frogs im searching every where but noone seems to sell many were abouts in sydney are you im in cronulla


----------



## trader (Oct 22, 2006)

will.i.am said:


> i am looking for a couple tree frogs im searching every where but noone seems to sell many were abouts in sydney are you im in cronulla



ad 682-300 on the HerpTrader has a 'few' for sale @ $20 each.


----------



## DoofinFrog (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi all who PM'd me,

I shall respond over the next few days to you all......I have about 50 of the little green fellows hopping around at the moment.
(sorry didn't realise I was being pm'd) opps!!!

To answer some questions globally....yes they are Green Tree Frogs (Litoria caerulea) and were laid 11th Septs (do you say laid???) Anyway, In the last week about 35 have started hopping out of the water....and a couple more each day.

And I am in in the Eastern suburbs of Sydney....if that helps anyway with location

Cheers 

DoofinFrog


----------



## Noxious (Oct 23, 2006)

It seems to be a fun process and it is too watch. But I now have about 200 little mouths to feed and the way WA laws are set up they are quite hard to get rid of.


----------



## munkee (Oct 23, 2006)

IS there lisencing on Green tree frogs in NSW or QLD?

I am not sure myself


----------



## meshe1969 (Oct 23, 2006)

http://frogs.org.au/arc/legal.html
Some licensing information.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Oct 23, 2006)

Noxious- you can contact dealers and sell to them, or apply yourself for a dealers licence. 

Some other people recently did the same thing. 

And Doofin- good luck!


----------



## DoofinFrog (Oct 28, 2006)

*Adding a Picture*

Trying to add some pictures of my frogs,
hope this works:


----------



## DoofinFrog (Oct 28, 2006)

*Pictures of GTF*

View attachment 2550


View attachment 2551


View attachment 2552


----------



## DoofinFrog (Oct 28, 2006)

*pics*

and for those interested....... the mummy and daddy frog


----------



## darkangel (Oct 28, 2006)

they are sooo cute. i wish i lived closer!


----------



## kismetgecko (Oct 28, 2006)

Yeah, Me too. It's quite difficult getting hold of frogs out here in the sticks.


----------



## jimjones (Oct 29, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## darkangel (Oct 29, 2006)

can they be freighted to brissy??


----------



## DoofinFrog (Oct 30, 2006)

I have had quite a few people asking about freighting frogs around???
I had never heard of this.....Has anyone ever done it before??? How did you go about constructing a package to be sent???????


----------



## darkangel (Nov 1, 2006)

i hope it can be done!


----------



## sxc_celly (Nov 1, 2006)

Not sure. Im sure it could be done! Lizards, snakes, and turtles can be frieghted, why not frogs?!


----------



## sxc_celly (Nov 1, 2006)

Maybe just look it up on google? Ask some other people with frogs. Maybe a container with a small amount of water in the bottom and wet towls? Id be keep to take A HEAP of them off you if you still had them but im in Brisbane.


----------



## cuddlykylie (Nov 1, 2006)

if maybe all us brissy ppl got together we could get a whole heap shipped up at the same time cause i want some too
kylie


----------



## sxc_celly (Nov 1, 2006)

probably lol. Ive got one already tho. A 3-4c gtf. Hes SO cute!


----------



## moose (Nov 1, 2006)

If they are air freighted there is no reason why you couldnt place them in a container with damp towels.

I lve 5 mins from Brissy airport and would be interested in Getting some aswell...Maybe we could work something out?


----------



## cuddlykylie (Nov 1, 2006)

yeah that sounds like a plan, you could pick them up and then hand em out at the bbq, lol, how much was he selling them for, im interested in about 3 or 4
kylie


----------



## moose (Nov 1, 2006)

Im not sure how much as it was never mentioned.....


----------



## darkangel (Nov 1, 2006)

definately sounds like a plan!!!


----------



## meshe1969 (Nov 1, 2006)

You can put them in a plastic take away container with holes and some moist plants. Then place this inside a small foam esky with some holes cut in it and fly wire glued over the holes. A blown up balloon inside on top of the take away container to stop it moving around and newspaper packed around it, but make sure it doesn't block any air holes. You can also place a frozen ice pack in there if it is going to be really hot.
It is an offense (and cruel) to send them by Aus Post, you can send them AAE.
Ann


----------



## cuddlykylie (Nov 1, 2006)

does he even have any left, cause i would like to buy some please
kylie


----------



## cuddlykylie (Nov 2, 2006)

.....


----------



## DoofinFrog (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for the insights in postage.....I shall look into it


Cheers


----------



## Jakee (Nov 6, 2006)

Can yoo even handle frogs ?????


----------



## darkangel (Nov 7, 2006)

any news yet???


----------



## DoofinFrog (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi all out there who contacted RE: Green Tree Frogs.

I am sorry to those who have missed out, but I have managed to move all my frogs on within the Sydney area. It ended up being easier for me to do something locally, rather than sending them interstate. 

Thanks for all those who offered ideas and conversation.

Cheers,

Doofin Frog


----------

